# Contax G1 strap lug loose, problem?



## flea77 (Feb 15, 2009)

I just aquired a G1 and one of the strap lugs is a little wobbly. I do not know how these are attached so I have a few questions:

1) Being a little wobbly, does that run a high risk of it coming off the strap?
2) Can I repair this, or do I need to send it in?
3) If I have to send it in, is this an expensive repair?
4) If I have to send it in, any suggestions on where?

Thanks!

Allan


----------



## compur (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm not familiar with the G1 specifically but some strap lugs simply screw
into the body like a bolt.  You can try that simple fix.  If that doesn't
tighten it up then it has to be fixed by a service person.

You can send it to:
Kyocera | Products | Cameras / Digital Cameras | Global contact (Customer Service)


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 15, 2009)

Send it in.

Try one of these places in TX:

A

B

C

Of course, there are other shops nation wide, just go to this thread and find a shop.

Good luck.


----------

